# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  αναφορά awmn στο In.gr

## drf

εάν δεν έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλού ας το αναφέρω εδω΄... :


http://www.in.gr/tech/wifi.asp



.... μετά από 3 χρόνια ενεργής παρουσίας του wifi στην Ελλάδα το in.gr το ανακαλύπτει!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jlian

Και μαλλον αφηνει να εννοηθει οτι ειναι ολοι αναγνωστες του RAM που αφου εμαθαν τα ασυρματα δικτυα μεσα απο τις στηλες του RAM τρεξανε και βαλανε A.P στις ταρατσες τους και φτιαξανε τα δικτυα που βλεπουμε  ::  
Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα το RRWN (= Ram Readers' Wireless Network)

----------


## papashark

```
Ορολογία
Μορφή Διάδοσης
Η κάλυψη από την κεραία. Μία κεραία omnidirectional (πολυκατευθυντική) εκπέμπει προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, ενώ μία directional (κατευθυντική) προς μία κατεύθυνση.
Κέρδος
Ο βαθμός ενίσχυσης μίας κεραίας. Μία omni κεραία έχει κέρδος ίσο με τη μονάδα.
Ισχύς Εκπομπής
Στα ασύρματα δίκτυα η ισχύς εκπομπής είναι συνήθως χαμηλή (1Watt ή και λιγότερο).
Εύρος Ζώνης (bandwidth)
Η κεραία πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλη για το εύρος ζώνης των ασύρματων δικτύων.
Έξυπνη Κεραία
Μπορεί να παράσχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προς τις κατευθύνσεις στις οποίες βρίσκονται οι ενεργοί σταθμοί. 
Πολλαπλή Διασπορά Σήματος (multipath propagation)
Υπάρχει μία καθυστέρηση (delay) του ανακλώμενου σήματος σε σχέση με το αρχικό και όσο αυτή αυξάνει τόσο μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα ενδέχεται να προκύψουν. Το εν λόγω πρόβλημα μπορεί να προσλάβει σοβαρές διαστάσεις κυρίως σε εσωτερικούς χώρους.
Εξασθένιση Σήματος (path loss)
Βασικός παράγοντας στη σχεδίαση ενός ασύρματου συστήματος. Ο καθορισμός της ισχύος εκπομπής και του λόγου σήματος προς παράσιτα (SNR) βασίζεται στα υπολογιζόμενα επίπεδα path loss ανάλογα την επιθυμητή απόσταση. Σε τυπικές εσωτερικές εφαρμογές το path loss αυξάνεται περίπου 20dB ανά 33 μέτρα.
Παρεμβολές
Τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα είναι ευάλωτα στις εκπομπές άλλων συστημάτων. Ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων αναφέρεται ως μία από τις κυριότερες πηγές ηλεκτρομαγνητικών παρασίτων για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, διότι λειτουργεί ακριβώς στην ίδια συχνότητα των 2,4GHz.
Ασυμβατότητες (interoperability). 
To πρότυπο 802.11, αν και περιγράφει αναλυτικά την τεχνική δομή της επικοινωνίας, δεν εξασφαλίζει την πλήρη συμβατότητα μεταξύ διαφορετικών υλοποιήσεων. Γι' αυτό ιδρύθηκε ο WECA (Wireless Ethernet Compatibility Alliance), που δοκιμάζει και χορηγεί πιστοποιητικά, συμβατότητες στις συσκευές 802.11.
```

Tι να πρωτοδιορθώσεις....

Ολες οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις, απλά ανάλογα την κεραία συγκεντρώνουν την εκπομπή, οι όμνι την συγκεντρώνουν κατακόρυφα (στο επίπεδο δηλαδή), και οι κατευθηντικές κατακόρυφα αλλά και οριζόντια.... 
Μία όμνι είναι 1 db....
1 Watt και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα
Ευρος ζώνης είναι να είναι κατάλληλη η κεραία, οκ, άρα ορισμνός του "Ηλεκτρισμός" είναι να παίζει στα 220V
Εξυπνη κεραία, αλλά ακόμα ποιο έξυπνοι αρθρογράφοι  ::  
Multipath propagation, ναι γιατί πρέπει να έχεις μέσα και έναν πολύ σοβαρό και βαρύ όρο, για να δείχνει ότι είναι ψαγμένο το κείμενο...
Path loss (free space loss κανονικά), είναι 33db ανά 20 μέτρα σε εσωτερικό χώρο, όπως λέμε ότι οι 40αρες είναι όσο 2 20αρες.....
Παρεμβολές, ναι ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων ψήνει σοβαρά τα κεφάλια μας και εμποδίζει τα λινκ του awmn....
To 802.11 δεν εξασφαλίζει την συμβατότητα, γι' αυτό υπάρχει ο WECA που πιστοποιεί την συμβατότητα με το 802.11 ? Φοβερό πιστοποιούν κάτι που δεν εξασφαλίσει την συμβατότητα !!! 

Αγαπητέ Νίκο Βασιλάκη,

Την επόμενη φορά είτε ρώτα πριν γράψεις, είτε δώσε σε κάποιον να σου διορθώση το κείμενο.... 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν του στέλνει κανείς κάποιο e-mail;

----------


## john70

Αφήστε το παιδι , είναι και νιόπαντρος  ::  

Σιγά σιγά θα μάθει .... (εδώ έμαθε άλλα ....) όταν θα βάλει και το δικό του ΑP (σύντομα κιόλας ...) θα φροντίσουμε να μάθει και όλες τις λεπτομέριες .  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Τώρα κατάλαβα ποιός Νίκος είναι  ::  

Δεν τον ρωτάς από που τα αντέγραψε να γελάσουμε κι άλλο ?

----------


## koki

Ωχ το in.gr ξαναχτυπά!
Αν σας ρωτήσουν αν υπάρχω, κάνετε τον κινέζο, έχει μείνει μια παρεξήγηση από την τελευταία φορά που γράψαν ανακρίβειες και τους το επισήμανα  ::  (με *λίγο* παρεξηγήσιμο τρόπο, το παραδέχομαι)

----------


## papashark

Tο ξερουμε, μας το είπε ο Νίκος...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Καλά, το παραβόδι είχε δει το mail και ελεγε ότι και λίγα είπα  ::  Τεσπά, όταν γράφεις ότι στην Κρήτη μαγειρεύουν υπέροχη παέλια γιατί έχουν τον καλύτερο ινδικό σκατζόχοιρο, τα θέλει ο  ::

----------


## eagle

Με τον ήλιο τα μπάζω με τον ήλιο τα βγάζω , 
τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψωφάνε

----------


## playnet3

Ακόμα προτείνω να ζητήσουμε ποσοστά για την διαφήμιση των PRINGLES.ΕΕΕ να βγάλουμε και κανένα φράγκο  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Έξυπνη Κεραία
Μπορεί να παράσχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προς τις κατευθύνσεις στις οποίες βρίσκονται οι ενεργοί σταθμοί.

Κατ΄ αναλογία : 
Κουτή Κεραία
Μπορεί να παράσχει μικρότερη ισχύ προς τις κατευθύνσεις στις οποίες βρίσκονται οι ενεργοί σταθμοί. 

Εξυπνη Κεραία = Κατευθυντική κεραία + σωστή εγκαταστάσταση
Κουτή Κεραία = Κατευθυντική κεραία + συντάκτης RAM

----------


## playnet3

> Έξυπνη Κεραία
> Μπορεί να παράσχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προς τις κατευθύνσεις στις οποίες βρίσκονται οι ενεργοί σταθμοί.
> 
> Κατ΄ αναλογία : 
> Κουτή Κεραία
> Μπορεί να παράσχει μικρότερη ισχύ προς τις κατευθύνσεις στις οποίες βρίσκονται οι ενεργοί σταθμοί. 
> 
> Εξυπνη Κεραία = Κατευθυντική κεραία + σωστή εγκαταστάσταση
> Κουτή Κεραία = Κατευθυντική κεραία + συντάκτης RAM



 ::   ::

----------


## john70

Χαλαρά , 

Ο άνθρωπος μία πατάα ακόμα έκανε .... και για αυτό φταιμε εμείς .... που δεν κοινοποιούμε - μοιραζώμαστε τις γνώσεις που αποκτήσαμε εδώ ή αλλου ... με τον νέο κόσμου που θέλει να μάθει ...

Η Λογική της κλίκας ή της Ελιτ ομάδας ,εκει θα το πάει το πράμα . Η ακόμα πιο άσχημα , θα δούμε και ειδικότητα σε ΙΕΚ τεχνικος WIFI  ::  

Το καλό μου το είπε ένας φίλοςαπο το τηλέφωνο σήμερα 

"Που θα βρώ μία DLink AWMN για την περιοχή του Ζωγράφου" ?

Τα σχόλια περριτά .....

----------


## papashark

Για την ακρίβεια έκανε 2η πατάτα.

Το κακό είναι ότι αφού σε ξέρει, γνώρισε και εμάς, γιατί δεν έστελνε ένα email να διορθώσουμε το κείμενο.....


υπάρχει και το έροιμο quickstart που είναι σαφέστατες οδηγείες για το τι πρέπει να κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε για να κάνει λινκ, μόνο από που θα πάρει τα πράγματα δεν έχουμε γράψει μέσα.....

----------


## jlian

Η εξυπνη κεραια μαλλον εχει σχεση με τα εξυπνα οπλα που ακουγοταν στο πολεμο του Ιρακ. Εξυπνα οπλα, εξυπνες βομβες...εξυπνα βληματα...σαν αντιφαση δεν ακουγεται;
Το δε επιμαχο site ανηκει στο γνωστο ομιλο (του ενος εκ των 5 νταβατζηδων μαλλον) και αφου δε "τα πηρε" απο τις "π...νες" δηλαδη εμας, εκτοτε μας αγνοει επιδεικτικα.
Τι να κανουμε, c'est la vie

Σημειωση: Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω το "τα πηρε" δε σημαινει και χρημα κατ'αναγκην

----------


## lambrosk

Εξυπνος... @@@ ???

----------


## Nickibanez

Φαίνεται είναι ευρύτερο το πρόβλημα με τον όμιλο Λαμπράκη.
Θυμόσαστε πριν δύο τεύχη στο RAM το αφιέρωμα για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα?

 ::  Καμιά αναφορά στο AWMN.
 ::  801.11g σε εξωτερικά λινκ - καμιά αναφορά στον θόρυβο που προκαλούν (που είσαι αλφαβητάρι?????  ::  )

----------


## jlian

> Καμιά αναφορά στο AWMN.
>  801.11g σε εξωτερικά λινκ - καμιά αναφορά στον θόρυβο που προκαλούν (που είσαι αλφαβητάρι?????  )


Ειπαμε :
1ον Δεν υπαρχει AWMN αλλα RRWN  ::  
2ον Προσεξατε την αναφορα στη Linksys; Ειναι η μονη εταιρια; χμ  ::

----------

